# Drywall Lift Recomendation



## CatD7

I am finally in the market for a drywall lift. I really do not trust those in the $150 range, But I can't afford a Telepro either. If possible, I buy American. Can anyone recomend a lift in the $300-$350 range?

Thanks


----------



## DSJOHN

Dont waste your money on anything else----spend it wisely,by a Telepro


----------



## chris

check pawn shops


----------



## D's

Search ebay, craiglist, and pawnshops for a used telpro. They are out there. Or keep saving for a new one.


----------



## CatD7

Does anyone own one of these??


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## moore

http://www.contractors-solutions.net/PANELLIFT-Drywall-Lift-MODEL-138-2-P80.aspx

USA ..
Any lift under $800 ,,you will regret . :yes:trust me.


----------



## CatD7

moore said:


> http://www.contractors-solutions.net/PANELLIFT-Drywall-Lift-MODEL-138-2-P80.aspx
> 
> USA ..
> Any lift under $800 ,,you will regret . :yes:trust me.


 
That link is junk.


----------



## fr8train

His link worked for me.....

As for the Home Depot lift, there must be a reason why their lift is so cheap and the telpro's cost as much as they do. Most of the stuff that you buy at Home Depot, Lowes, etc, is geared towards homeowners, not professionals. Therefore the products are meant to be used occasionally and lightly. Not constantly and hard. 

In the end the choice is up to you. Would you rather buy the cheaper one and possibly have it break on you in 2 years and then you are buying another one or buying the more expensive one to replace it. Or, spend the $800 (6 something in his link) and have it for years? Who knows you might get lucky on the cheap one. I know people who buy tools at Harbor Freight, and they work great for them. I bought a belt sander there once, first use the belt wore through casing.

Either way, best of luck on your new purchase.


----------



## CatD7

fr8train said:


> His link worked for me.....
> 
> As for the Home Depot lift, there must be a reason why their lift is so cheap and the telpro's cost as much as they do. Most of the stuff that you buy at Home Depot, Lowes, etc, is geared towards homeowners, not professionals. Therefore the products are meant to be used occasionally and lightly. Not constantly and hard.
> 
> In the end the choice is up to you. Would you rather buy the cheaper one and possibly have it break on you in 2 years and then you are buying another one or buying the more expensive one to replace it. Or, spend the $800 (6 something in his link) and have it for years? Who knows you might get lucky on the cheap one. I know people who buy tools at Harbor Freight, and they work great for them. I bought a belt sander there once, first use the belt wore through casing.
> 
> Either way, best of luck on your new purchase.


 
Thanks for the input. I am looking for a happy medium, which is why I want to steer clear of those in the $150 range and I'm considering the one from HD at $300. The only thing I've ever bought at Harbor Freight are some tarp straps, and yes they were junk. Also, I really hate to buy anything not made in the USA. I doubt that the $300 one from HD is US made. It is possible that I will talk myself into the Telepro on that issue alone. Also, I will be checking out Craigslist.


----------



## fr8train

Sometimes there just isn't any good middle of the road, but like I stated earlier, you might get lucky and find a well built panel lift for that price. In this economy I understand the desire to stretch a buck! I agree with the others check around there is always someone going out of business or just hanging it up, and have no need for the tool clutter any longer.

Find out what the local tool rental places carry, if they can stand up to every tom, ****, and harry beating the crap out of them for years, then it should last you a long time!

Best of luck to ya in the search!


----------



## moore

CatD7 said:


> That link is junk.


your welcome.


----------



## Checkers

Buyer beware on the Home D lift, the wheels may snap off.

Spend the money, go TelPro.

Ask at your local rental store, usually they will let you rent to own and usually the rate isn't too bad. What if a wheel breaks off and the sheet falls on you and you break your back? Is that worth a measly $300?


----------



## Jason

Dissenting opinion here. If you have an eye for it, there's nothing wrong with examining the cheaper models. There's no reason to assume that Telpro are the only people in the world who can make a decent lift. It's not like it's an amazing technological achievement that no one else could produce. C'mon, it's a frikin' cable driven telescopic pole.

That being said, if you're inexperienced or want to minimize the risk of down/repair/rework time, then you buy the established brand.


----------



## moore

Use your front loader.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatD7

moore said:


> your welcome.





Sorry, I guess that sounded kind of rude.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Jason said:


> Dissenting opinion here. If you have an eye for it, there's nothing wrong with examining the cheaper models. There's no reason to assume that Telpro are the only people in the world who can make a decent lift. It's not like it's an amazing technological achievement that no one else could produce. C'mon, it's a frikin' cable driven telescopic pole.
> 
> That being said, if you're inexperienced or want to minimize the risk of down/repair/rework time, then you buy the established brand.


I agree with jason, over all to me, a lift is use less, their something that sits in a garage collecting dust, and get pulled out at certain circumstances , or if your idiot partner did not show up for work that day. I have never seen a professional drywall crew use one, and hence the word crew. That's where the money is.

But if your just doing drywall on the side or something, why knock yourself out on the expensive one. It will take for ever to earn your money back. A 2 man crew could get 10 sheets up before you even get one sheet up.

Your better off to hire a pimple faced video gaming teenager for the day, if you can find one to work

Even with the cheap lifts,go yellow:yes:


----------



## CatD7

2buckcanuck said:


> I agree with jason, over all to me, a lift is use less, their something that sits in a garage collecting dust, and get pulled out at certain circumstances , or if your idiot partner did not show up for work that day. I have never seen a professional drywall crew use one, and hence the word crew. That's where the money is.
> 
> But if your just doing drywall on the side or something, why knock yourself out on the expensive one. It will take for ever to earn your money back. A 2 man crew could get 10 sheets up before you even get one sheet up.
> 
> Your better off to hire a pimple faced video gaming teenager for the day, if you can find one to work
> 
> Even with the cheap lifts,go yellow:yes:


 
I work ALONE. One new homes I prefer to work all night, less hassles and I can make some production. 

Aren't there different manufacturers that make yellow lifts? I am really leaning towards the one from HD.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

CatD7 said:


> I work ALONE. One new homes I prefer to work all night, less hassles and I can make some production.
> 
> Aren't there different manufacturers that make yellow lifts? I am really leaning towards the one from HD.


Since it's home depot, you should be able to rent one for the day, see if you feel safe around it. Then one day, see if you can rent the good one from some where. Then you can tell us on DWT if you see/feel a difference.

But honestly, to make good money in rocking, you need another person. I was on large jobs where the drywallers were independent of each other. But they would join forces to get the big up and lids in each of their units.

In drywall, your only as good as your partner so........:yes:


----------



## CatD7

2buckcanuck said:


> Since it's home depot, you should be able to rent one for the day, see if you feel safe around it. Then one day, see if you can rent the good one from some where. Then you can tell us on DWT if you see/feel a difference.
> 
> But honestly, to make good money in rocking, you need another person. I was on large jobs where the drywallers were independent of each other. But they would join forces to get the big up and lids in each of their units.
> 
> In drywall, your only as good as your partner so........:yes:


 
I don't get along well with others, so I don't take the big jobs. When I'm not drywalling, I'll hustle some bucks building decks or yard barns.


----------



## Drywaller

I was on a job where a carpenter had bought one of the cheap red lift,It is very flimsy and one of the supports had already had started to bend.
I have hung many houses by my self and love the lift I have ,It is a telpro,Dont even think 0f buying one of the cheap ones ,You will make your money back by not having to end up buying the telpro from the beginning.
I traded a little ford escort 20 something years ago from a taper and it has held up very well with a lot of use.


----------

